# Horrible Rattle, please HELP !



## jgio213 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok guys i need a bit of help with my 04 GTO, its a 6 speed, and like clockwork everytime i hit 2500 RPM no matter what gear im in i get this horrible metal on metal squel/rattle noise. I've already done both belts and both tensioners to no avail, but they were getting worn anyways so no biggie there. So after some thought between me and a friend we were thinking that maybe somethings gone bad in the clutch, throwout bearing perhaps but i dont know and i dont want to spend a weekend ripping out the transmission either just for a hunch... So please if you have any idea's or have heard of a similar problem please let me know..... thanks


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Can u tell where about it is coming from? Front, rear. I had a rattle at certain RPM's from up front. I found these 2 S shaped metal clips that hold the radiator in place. They just sit in this area and are loose. I had to punch things under the hood to trace the rattle, but found it.


----------



## jgio213 (Oct 24, 2009)

its definatley coming from up front somewhere... i played the bang on stuff game a little bit but that didnt work out, guess ill look into it again and look around at the radiatior a bit more


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

jgio213 said:


> its definatley coming from up front somewhere... i played the bang on stuff game a little bit but that didnt work out, guess ill look into it again and look around at the radiatior a bit more


 You need to pull the Rad. cover, and you will see these things at either end. I just wedged some rubber in with them to stop the rattle.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check all your fluids. Also, my trans had a slight sound to it when the fluid was gettign old. I replaced it with RP Syncromesh and the noise went away.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

wish mine was that easy my oil level droped because a sleeve in the block went bad burnt oil and my low indicator for the oil never came on. at 2000 rpm didnt matter what gear you heard this gut wrenching nock so had to take the motor out and fix the crankshaft and the sleeve in the block pray it aint that. lol


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Does the clutch still work? When my throwout bearing went I couldn't use the clutch pedal to shift, had to do it with the rpms like in a semi. But mine was broke and hydro fluid would pump out inside the bell housing. Just replaced my 04's, its not a whole lotta fun...2-4hrs. probably depending on expierince. I'm no expert by any means. If I'm wrong please correct me someone.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Does it do it in Neutral as well? Does it do it as long as the RPMs are at 2500 or does it do it and stop? Try having a buddy raise RPMs to the squealing point and you attempt to locate. Not convinced it is the radiator lockdowns since it is only at 2500 not the throwout bearing as there is nothing in there to move radially. How about clutch in or clutch out? 

I am leaning towards the pressure plate. If the sound is driveline related, it has to be inputshaft of the trans forward as everything else changes RPMs as you shift but you say it is always 2500rpm.


----------

